# A Clockwork Orange. Possibly the greatest movie ever made?



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

Just watched the movie through a couple days ago for the first time in like three years at a friends house. Wow, I honestly think this film had to be the most progressive film ever made. Everything about it was genious. The acting was perfect (Malcolm really put himself through hell for this film), the expressions and camera movements/shots captured everything dead on. Especially during the violent scenes, how the camera kind of dances with the character to make you feel the ecstacy in the nasty acts Alex commits. Plus, you know a director is good when he can make you pity someone like Alex by the end of the film. This is a must see for anyone I think. How do you guys feel about this masterpiece?


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

It was good except for one thing: It was based on the American version of the book, not the UK version. It gets wrapped up a little better there. However, great movie, better book, and it really does make you think. Anthony Burgess dun good.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

Absolutley. Most acquaintances I show the movie always COMPLETLEY miss the point. By the end they always say "that was possibly one of the most disgusting films I have ever seen. I cant believe he gets to live." What about the scenes where Alex has all natural instincts of defense taken away from him and let loose in the world to be thrown in a never ending cycle of violence? Ever think that higher authority would see the results of his treatment and then it would be a requirement for citizens to go through it? Would it be right or wrong for everyone to have freewill taken away from them in exchange for a "perfect" society? "I dont fucking care about that shit and he should have had his real eyes gouged out and put on his cuffs, castrated and burned." Then at that point I usually say if you thought the film was sick, read the book.

Though on a side note I must admit i'm still disappointed they did not include the 21st chapter in the film.


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Absolutley. Most acquaintances I show the movie always COMPLETLEY miss the point. By the end they always say "that was possibly one of the most disgusting films I have ever seen. I cant believe he gets to live." What about the scenes where Alex has all natural instincts of defense taken away from him and let loose in the world? Ever think that they would try it on other prisoners and then long behold citizens? Would it be right or wrong for everyone to have freewill taken away from them in exchange for a "perfect" society? Imagine a world like that. "I dont fucking care about that shit and he should have had his real eyes gouged out and put on his cuffs, castrated and burned." Then at that point I usually say if you thought the film was sick, read the book.
> 
> Though on a side note I must admit i'm still disappointed they did not include the 21st chapter in the film.


 
Oh my god, I seriously lessthanthree you so much right now for actually getting that book/movie as it was intended, and not just a visual horror show. There was a time when literature existed to provoke thought, and though that time has clearly passed, the old classics should still retain that intent. Also, yes. The 21st chapter made it tidy.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah this book/film is, in a way, the prequel to a world like "The Giver" and "1984". People then and now don't get it. Though, I can't speak for everyone. And it really is a visual horror show in two aspects. Obviously the first twenty minutes in a primitive sort of manner. But the second way is the thought of living in a controlled black and white society. That in my mind is just as terrifying as the first 20 minutes of the film.


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah this book/film is, in a way, the prequel to a world like "The Giver" and "1984". People then and now don't get it. Though, I can't speak for everyone. And it really is a visual horror show in two aspects. Obviously the first twenty minutes in a primitive sort of manner. But the second way is the thought of living in a controlled black and white society. That in my mind is just as terrifying as the first 20 minutes of the film.


 
It really is a prequel, isn't it? I'd never really thought it as such, but you've got a point.

My point on the visual horror is more so that it isn't gratuitous. It's not like a cheesy slasher with blood and violence for the sake of it. It serves a purpose, and shows what is needed to make that clear.

The book raised a good question for me too, and I used it as a source in my AP essay: Does goodness in action come from the action itself or the intent? Does doing good out of necessity make you good? To elaborate, in the latter half, Alex was a model citizen in most every way, but he didn't have any choice in the matter. Does that make him a good person because of his actions, even though his intentions are hardly pure? Is he a better person in the latter half with his forced good than in the former with his chosen evil? Tough call on that one.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

I think 90% of goodness in general is mechanical, people are just insecure. Why do you think most smiles and common charities seem so forced. Internet is a good example of the organic nature of individuals. It is much easier to let a persons organic nature shallow online because they have no fear of consequences, rejection ect.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 1, 2010)

It was a beautiful film, conceived by a beautiful mind.


----------



## Riley (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw it when I was home from school early last year and I was blown away by how good it was.  Great script, acting, camera work, music, choreography, and everything else.  I really, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 1, 2010)

It's currently holding the record for film that kept my attention longest. That was 68 minutes.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 1, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> It's currently holding the record for film that kept my attention longest. That was 68 minutes.


 
Take some Ritalin and watch it to the end dammit.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Take some Ritalin and watch it to the end dammit.


 
Most people I know watch the first twenty minutes then get bored with the rest.
What I do is promise them that the victims get their revenge. They stay seated thinking there is going to be gallons of blood and by the end, usually, their really pissed off lol.


----------



## The DK (Nov 1, 2010)

How could you get bored when you watch that movie... some people jeez


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Not only my favorite Kubrick film, but one of my favorite films of all time. It's really an incredible film.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 2, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> It was a beautiful film, conceived by a beautiful mind.


 
More than beautiful. It was gorgeousness and gorgeousity made flesh, oh my brother >=].


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never seen it, but I liked reading 1984.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I've never seen it, but I liked reading 1984.


 
Yeah, defenitley highly recommend it. I would almost consider it an essential view.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066921/


----------

